# Epic inshore kayak fishing



## bpartin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey guys, new to this forum... let me know what you think


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

you set the bar high with this first video, keep it up man


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice video man. Did you even caught anything on that left pole? lol Seems like all the action was on the right one.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Nice video.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

Great video man


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Bbarton has some competition !


----------



## bpartin (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks guys

please subscribe, im trying to get my numbers up:thumbsup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Please tell me ur first name isnt brandon?


----------



## bpartin (Nov 12, 2012)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)
> 
> Please tell me ur first name isnt brandon?


 
How did you know???? Kidding.. My name is Blake Partin


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

cool vid..tell me/us something..."please subscribe and like" is there a benefit to that in the long run? $$$ or ..what is it...I have some people suscribing to the not many videos I've done... but... maybe I'm missing something here...should i word the 'phrase' at the end of my videos as well?


----------



## bpartin (Nov 12, 2012)

Fishermon said:


> cool vid..tell me/us something..."please subscribe and like" is there a benefit to that in the long run? $$$ or ..what is it...I have some people suscribing to the not many videos I've done... but... maybe I'm missing something here...should i word the 'phrase' at the end of my videos as well?


 
No not for me... there is a way on monotizeing youtube but Im not sure how to do it... for me its as simple as more likes and more subscribes = higher my video is on the page when you search inshore kayak fishing.... therefore getting more views


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Do you have any trouble parking and launching there by Bluegill? Seemed like a good spot but saw signs saying customers only.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Nice job man. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bpartin (Nov 12, 2012)

rfh21 said:


> Do you have any trouble parking and launching there by Bluegill? Seemed like a good spot but saw signs saying customers only.


I have not. Theres a sign there that says bluegill customers only??? I sure didnt see it??!?!:whistling:


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I plan to ignore it in the future. I figure I can just tell them I was going to eat after I got done fishing. I was new to Daphne at the time though. Looks fishy in there with the drop offs and stuff though


----------



## jklee (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome Video!! STP...Awesome song choice!

What were you using to hook up on that red at the end?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Very nice video.:thumbup:


----------



## Bencatch (Nov 14, 2012)

I was using a new penny gulp on a 1/4oz red jighead. Just bumping the bottom.


----------

